# guide sizes



## 8nBlake (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm going to be building a 8'6" seeker as a bucktail rod for cobia in a few months. I've chosen the double footed fuji k frames for the entire rod. The reel is going to be a 5-6K size. From what i have been told there should be 7 guides + the tip. The stripper guide is going to be a 30 size. Could anyone give me information for the remaining guide sizes?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2017)

Depends if you want to use "cone of flight" or "concept" layout for the rod. This should be helpful : *http://anglersresource.net/Portals/anglersresource/gps_updated.html*


----------

